# I feel like I just got punched in the gut...



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

She wasn't "mine" anymore but they are ALL my furbabies and when I hear of one dying so young I feel a horrible pain in the pit of my stomach and the tears swell and run down my face and it burns. This one hurt especially deeply.

I'm venting but so upset....I know I am a breeder and this will come with the territory but I DO care about each and every one of the puppies that we raise here and send off to their new homes.

Solo was so.... special and died, hit by a car just one week before her second birthday as the owner just emailed me with the news. He apologized for letting ME down and felt horrible....as a matter of fact he delayed 4 months in telling me of the tragedy. I keep in touch with all my owners and had sent him a 2nd year happy birthday for Solo and never heard back....when I don't hear back I know that they must have something bad to tell me and it took him 4 months to get the courage to do so.

Solo has numerous photos on our website, she was the last puppy from our foundation female Tasha. A single surviving pup in a litter after Tasha developed gestational diabetes. Solo was a miracle of survival. Weighing in at less than 3 ounces at birth ( due likely from all the insulin given her mother while in utereo) and fighting to eat and live. We didn't do any heroics as she was whelped with her tiny stillborn littermates....we said if she is to live she will and by god she did and grew strong , healthy and free willed. She was the most intelligent pup we ever raised at that age that she left with her new family at 10 weeks.

This was the 3rd puppy this year that we raised that was hit by a car before their 2nd birthday.. I know it is tragic we have all had it happen in our lives. I will just have to be even MORE vigilant with people about containing their dogs until they are rock solid on recall...
I don't want another communication from a buyer telling me their dog was hit by a car....so preventable....but oh so common.

Sorry for the vent but I guess this is the place to let it out...thanks. 

Little Solo can be seen in the palm of my hands on our puppy page of our website listed below. 

RIP SOLO we'll see you again


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of solo.








Solo


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so very sorry!!!

I am having the same reaction .. sick to my stomach.. 

This is my biggest fear and concern ...

Do you know how it happened? I try to play out every situation I can to prevent..

Tanya


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry.








Rest in Peace Solo.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP Solo.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry, sweet little Solo sounds like she was one scrappy little girl. To have survived all of the odds stacked against her at birth and then to be lost so suddenly and terribly, my heart breaks for you and for her owner.

RIP sweet Solo,


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> How very sad. I'm so sorry she is gone.


----------



## JazzNScout (Aug 2, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

RIP Solo....


----------



## tnbsmommy (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh, I'm so sorry, both for you and for the owner. I know first hand how heart breaking it is to lose one in such a tragic way, specially so young. I did the same thing, when I emailed the director of the shelter we got Magnum from I apologized to her... when she emailed me back she was saying, no she was sorry for us! I felt like I let her down... RIP Solo!


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Thank you for all your kind thoughts.


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

somehow a death by CAR seems so bad.my worst nightmare is to hit a dog while driving.Second worst is to see my dog killed by car-never had it happen hope it never will!!


----------



## BlkCzechGSD (Jul 9, 2009)

SO sorry for the loss.. RIP Solo sleep softly.....


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Solo. One special girl she was. May you rest in peace Solo.








Baby Girl










Solo- 4 days old









Solo- 6 weeks old










Rest In Peace


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Oh Ashley thanks for putting her pics up....she was such a sweetheart


----------

